# Spinnrute und Rolle Kaufempfehlung gesucht!



## stip-profi (14. Juni 2018)

Hallo liebe Community
Ich bin neu in das Thema Spnnangeln eingestiegen und möchte mir jetzt auch eine Spinnangel kaufen.Ich hatte mir schon 2 Ruten und eine Rolle rausgesucht brauche jedoch jetzt eure Hilfe.Ich habe nämlich keine Ahnung ob die beiden Komponenten zusammenpassen, und ob die überhaupt etwas taugen.Mein Budget liegt bei 100 Euro maximal(als Schüler ist leider grade noch nicht mehr zu erübrigen).Aber hier jetzt erstmal meine rausgesuchten Teile:
https://www.amazon.de/Savage-Gear-Spinnrute-Spinnfischen-Zanderrute/dp/B00MPU8YFG/ref=as_li_ss_tl?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1516116817&sr=1-1&keywords=savage+gear+MPP+244cm&linkCode=sl1&tag=hegefishing-21&linkId=df1d723311b82b063a60e3603ad5e307


dann noch die Spro mimic 4000 und :


https://www.amazon.de/Jenzi-ANGELRUTE-TYCOON-LXP/dp/B004FNYRQ6?psc=1&SubscriptionId=AKIAJ2HNCA2KHLTJE2IA&tag=angel-guru-21&linkCode=xm2&camp=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B004FNYRQ6

Und wenn die Jenzi dann welche ausführung?Ich bin noch am schwanken zwischen pxl 2.70 und mxl 2,70..
Vielen Dank schonmal und einen schönen tag noch
Der einzig wahre 

Stip-profi


----------



## el.Lucio (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Spinnrute und Rolle Kaufempfehlung gesucht!*

Gewässer, Fischart, Köder;+;+;+

Wenn du ansatzweise brauchbare Antworten erhalten möchtest solltest du etwas genauer werden|rolleyes

#h


----------



## Bilch (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Spinnrute und Rolle Kaufempfehlung gesucht!*

Ja, das ist so hier. Wenn Du von den erfahrenen Boardies eine Antwort auf deine Frage willst, musst Du zuerst auf diese Fragen antworten :q

- was ist Dein Zielfisch (Barsch, Hecht …)
- in was für einem Gewässer wirst Du angeln (Bach, Fluss, See …, Strömung, Tiefe …)

- wie wirst du angeln (Ufer, Boot)

- welche Köder wirst Du benutzen (Spinner, Wobbler, GuFis … Typ, Größe, Gewicht ...)


Glaub mir, nach ein paar Tagen mit der Spinnrute am Wasser wird einem sehr bald klar, warum diese Fragen wichtig sind :q



Du kannst natürlich sehr gute allround Spinnruten für kleines Geld kaufen. Hier im Board werden oft die Sänger/Specitec Pro-T Black FTA Spin (das neuere Model heißt Specialist FTA spin) und die Shimano Vengeance BX Spin Shad empfohlen. Bei den Rollen aber die Ryobi Ecusima und Daiwa Ninja.

  Ich selbst habe mir u.a. die Pro FTA und die Ecusima gekauft und bin mit beiden höchst zufrieden. Kann ich wirklich nur empehlen! #6 Gerade die MPP 90 g WG ist bei mir aber ein möglicher Kandidat für die schwere Spinnrute. Ich hatte sie neulich bei einem Händler in der Hand und muss sagen, dass es eine tolle Rute ist: Spitzenaktion, sehr straff, leicht, fühlt sich sehr gut in der Hand. Die andere von dir genannte Rute kenne ich nicht; die hat aber ein WG von 50 g ... Um Dir irgendwie weiterzuhelfen, wirst Du also unbedingt auf die Fragen antworten müssen ...

  Mein Budget ist auch sehr limitiert und ich kann Dir garantieren, dass man sich für 100 Euro eine sehr anständige Combo kaufen kann (samt Schnur). #h


----------



## stip-profi (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Spinnrute und Rolle Kaufempfehlung gesucht!*

OK...
Also:
Zielfisch sind barsch Zander Hecht iwie so also bisschen von allem. 
Köder habe ich Wobbler und Gummifische 
Ich werde erstmal vom Ufer aus angeln, deswegen auch eine 2,70 lange Rute. Ich möchte mit der Rute eigentlich im See und im Fluss angeln können und auch auf jede Tiefe.
Vg


----------



## Peter_Piper (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Spinnrute und Rolle Kaufempfehlung gesucht!*

Hallo und willkommen hier im Forum.
Oft macht es Sinn, sich hier vorab einzulesen, oder auch mal die Suchfunktion zu bemühen. Dann werden manche Fragen evtl.  schon vor Fragestellung zu weiten Teilen beantwortet. Nur so als eines von vielen Beispielen: klick hier! #h

P.S. lass die Finger von der Mimic, ist rausgeschmissenes Geld!


----------



## Bilch (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Spinnrute und Rolle Kaufempfehlung gesucht!*



Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Hallo und willkommen hier im Forum.
> Oft macht es Sinn, sich hier vorab einzulesen, oder auch mal die Suchfunktion zu bemühen. Dann werden manche Fragen evtl. schon vor Fragestellung zu weiten Teilen beantwortet. Nur so als eines von vielen Beispielen: klick hier!
> 
> 
> ...




  Man kann mit der Suchfunktion wirklich sehr, sehr viele brauchbare Infos finden. In dem Link sind aber Ruten empfohlen, die sehr über Deinem Budget sind. Schau Dir lieber diesen Thread an.


    Wenn man mit dem Geld limitiert ist, muss man halt einen Kompromiss finden. Oder Du machst wie ich und kaufst Dir jedes Jahr eine Rute . Es wäre aber sinnvoll sich zuerst eine Rute mit einem WG um die 45 bis 50 g anzuschaffen, da Du so eine Rute für Barsch und Hecht einsetzen kannst. Dieses Jahr habe ich mir die oben erwähnte Sänger gekauft - 2,7 m, WG 15-45 g. Ich kann bestätigen das es wirklich eine sehr gute allround Spinnrute ist. Bis jetzt konnte ich damit mit Wobblern 10 - 30 g, Spinner Gr. 3 - 5 und GuFis 7,5 - 12,5 cm (mit Jiggköpfen 7 - 15 g) fischen; alles problemlos, muss aber betonen, dass ich nur im See und in strömungsarmen [FONT=&quot]Flüssen [/FONT] geangelt habe.


Wenn Du aber vor allem mit Gummifischen angeln willst, soll die Vengeance BX Spin Shad besser sein. Und die MPP definitiv auch; die von Dir genannte MPP hat nur 2,44 m …, es gibt sie aber auch in 2,74.


  Schau Dir mal diesen Blog an.


Gruss #h


----------



## Michael_05er (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Spinnrute und Rolle Kaufempfehlung gesucht!*

Die von Dir genannten Ruten kenne ich nicht. Wenn Du vom Ufer fischen willst liegst Du aber mit der angepeilten Länge von 2,70m nicht falsch. Die von Dir verlinkte Savage Gear Rute hat ein Wurfgewicht bis 90g, das ist schon eher eine reine Hechtrute für größere Köder. Eine "Allround-Spinnrute" sollte eher ein WG bis 40 oder maximal 50g haben.

Der Tipp "Schau mal im Angelladen vorbei, was die an Angeboten haben" ist gerade für Anfänger leider riskant, da man so auch an absoute Ladenhüter geraten kann. Andererseits gibt es nicht nur in der Klamottenwelt, sondern auch bei Angelgeräten fast jedes Jahr neue Modelle und daher günstige Angebote für Vor- oder Vorvorjahres-Modelle. Vielleicht hast Du ja einen Laden in der Nähe, dem Du vernünftige Beratung zutraust? Wenn ich mal bei meinem Lieblingshändler reinklicke, finde ich ein paar Spinnruten im mittleren Bereich, die ich nicht gefischt habe, aber per se in dem Preissegment für recht anständig halte:
Matze Koch Rute, etwas leichter im WG
Noch ne MAtze Koch, kürzer, aber kräftiger
Shimano Vengeance Sea Bass, etwas kürzer, dafür kräftiger
Balzer Diabolo Neo

Rollentechnisch wäre die Daiwa Legalis z.B. im Preisrahmen für Dich.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## jkc (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Spinnrute und Rolle Kaufempfehlung gesucht!*



Bilch schrieb:


> ... Dieses Jahr habe ich mir die oben erwähnte Sänger gekauft - 2,7 m, WG 15-45 g. Ich kann bestätigen das es wirklich eine sehr gute allround Spinnrute ist. Bis jetzt konnte ich damit mit Wobblern 10 - 30 g, Spinner Gr. 3 - 5 und GuFis 7,5 - 12,5 cm (mit Jiggköpfen 7 - 15 g) fischen; alles problemlos, muss aber betonen, dass ich nur im See und in strömungsarmen [FONT=&quot]Flüssen [/FONT] geangelt habe.




Moin, dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, ich habe mir das Teil als Ersatzrute zugelegt und habe sie aktuell in Verwendung. Der Blank ist echt gut fischbar, macht mir jedenfalls viel Spaß.
Habe auch etwa das gleiche Köderspektrum damit gefischt, 10cm Zander-Gummis sogar bis zum 20g Kopf.
Kleinster Wobbler daran war der Rapala Xrap in 10cm, größter bisher der Hybrida B1 mit 13cm.
Wurfgewichtsangabe haut meiner Meinung nach annähernd hin, wobei sie mir anfangs vor allem oben rum relativ weich dafür erschien.

Griffabschluss und -Länge gefällt mir auch sehr gut, alles in allem Preis-Leistung echt gut, auch wenn mir das Finish der Blankoberfläche und der Rollenhalter nicht gefällt - zum einen ist der recht spack meine ich und mit Softtouchoberfläche was bei vielen Sachen irgendwann klebrig wird. Ringe und deren Anordnung ginge vielleicht auch schöner, nur halt dann nicht zu dem Preis...


Grüße JK


----------



## StrikerMS (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Spinnrute und Rolle Kaufempfehlung gesucht!*

Ich würde gern mal den Thread um eine Frage erweitern. Ich bin ebenfalls absoluter Anfänger was das Angeln mit Kunstködern angeht. Seit geraumer Zeit schwirrt mir die mk Double strike Zander/Hecht durch den kopf. Ich beangel auch ausschließlich Gewässer in denen entweder oder vorkommt. 
Würdet ihr sagen zum Einstieg taugt die Rute mit jeweiliger Rolle/Schnur?


----------



## stip-profi (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Spinnrute und Rolle Kaufempfehlung gesucht!*

Ok das ist doch schonmal was!
Ich habe jetzt in den anderen Threat reingeguckt und mir die Shimano Vegeance bx Sea Bass 2,70(14-40g WG) rausgesucht...
Zudem dann noch die Shimano Catana 4000 FC
Jedoch hat die Rute nur 14-40g Wurfgewicht und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das auch für Hecht reicht ;+


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Spinnrute und Rolle Kaufempfehlung gesucht!*



stip-profi schrieb:


> Shimano Vegeance bx Sea Bass 2,70(14-40g WG) rausgesucht...
> 
> Jedoch hat die Rute nur 14-40g Wurfgewicht und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das auch für Hecht reicht ;+



Mit der Rute kannst du definitiv auch Hecht fangen, allerdings mit relativ kleinen und leichten Ködern.
Optimaler Ködergewichtsbereich wird irgendwo bei 25-30gr. liegen.
Bei relativ flachen Gewässern wird dies auch ausreichen, nicht so wenn du z.B. tieflaufende Wobbler in dieser Gewichtsklasse fischen willst, musst, die entsprechend Druck machen, dann wird die wohl in die Knie gehen?
Den Meisten wird dies reichen, bzw. der Trend geht eher in diese Richtung.
Aber die Leute sind auch zumeist mit Hechtfritten zufrieden?
Persönlich versuche ich beim Angeln diese schon im Vorfeld durch entsprechend große Köder auszuschließen und fische eher XH Ruten.
Dem muss man sich ja nicht unbedingt anschließen!

Jürgen


----------



## Michael_05er (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Spinnrute und Rolle Kaufempfehlung gesucht!*

Ich denke schon, dass Du Hecht bis zum Meter damit problemlos drillen kannst. Darüber sollte es auch gehen, wenn Du nicht unbedingt in fieser Strömung oder im dicken Totholz angelst. Das hohe Wurfgewicht der "Hecht-Ruten" ist oft eher im Gewicht der zu werfenden Köder begründet als in der benötigten Drill-Power.

Die Shimano Catana kenne ich nicht. Persönlich würde ich auch durchaus eine 4000er Rolle fischen (wobei 3000er Größe auch reichen sollte), fürchte aber, dass die Catana recht Kunststofflastig ist. Vielleicht solltest Du da etwas mehr investieren und eine Rolle mit Metallgehäuse (und Ersatzspule) holen? Gerade wenn Du recht kurbelintensive Köder fischst sollte die Rolle stabil sein...


----------



## Snâsh (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Spinnrute und Rolle Kaufempfehlung gesucht!*

Hi @all,


ich würde gerade als Anfänger eh mit kleineren Ködern fischen, die ohne Probleme in dem Wurfbereich angesiedelt sind. (Die Auswahl der Fische die beißen können ist halt einfach größer und der Erfolg stellt sich schneller ein.)
Man sollte definitiv nicht direkt im Totholz angeln und sich immer an die Gegebenheiten anpassen.


Beste Grüße


----------



## stip-profi (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Spinnrute und Rolle Kaufempfehlung gesucht!*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Die Shimano Catana kenne ich nicht. Persönlich würde ich auch durchaus eine 4000er Rolle fischen (wobei 3000er Größe auch reichen sollte), fürchte aber, dass die Catana recht Kunststofflastig ist. Vielleicht solltest Du da etwas mehr investieren und eine Rolle mit Metallgehäuse (und Ersatzspule) holen? Gerade wenn Du recht kurbelintensive Köder fischst sollte die Rolle stabil sein...




welche schlägst du den vor ?Kosten bis 50 Euro sind erlaubt:m


----------



## RonTom (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Spinnrute und Rolle Kaufempfehlung gesucht!*

Daiwa Exceler (also nicht die neueren LT) oder Penn Sargus II


----------



## Bilch (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Spinnrute und Rolle Kaufempfehlung gesucht!*



stip-profi schrieb:


> Ok das ist doch schonmal was!
> Ich habe jetzt in den anderen Threat reingeguckt und mir die Shimano Vegeance bx Sea Bass 2,70(14-40g WG) rausgesucht...
> Zudem dann noch die Shimano Catana 4000 FC
> Jedoch hat die Rute nur 14-40g Wurfgewicht und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das auch für Hecht reicht ;+




  Bei der Vengeance musst Du zwischen BX Sea Bass und BX Spin Shad unterscheiden. Gerade die Spin Shad soll nämlich eine sehr gute Rute sein.|kopfkrat


  Ich wollte letztes Jahr auch zuerst die Shimano Catana kaufen, wurde mir aber hier davon abgeraten. Und aus gutem Grund – habe später von vielen schlechten Erfahrungen gehört. Oft wird die Daiwa Ninja empfohlen. Mir wurde die Ryobi Ecusima empfohlen und bin mit dieser Rolle wirklich zufrieden (habe sie in 2000er Größe). Dieses Jahr habe ich mir aber eine Ryobi Verum gekauft. Die ist teurer und hat einen vollmetal Körper, hat aber eine schlechtere Schnurverlegung als die Ecusima #q Wenn ich das wusste, würde ich mir lieber noch eine Ecusima in 4000er Größe kaufen. Dir würde ich auch eine Rolle in 4000er Größe raten (eine 3000er und 4000er unterscheiden sich nur in der Größe der Spule), z.B.


https://www.gerlinger.de/ryobi-rolle-ecusima-ii (dies ist aber das neue Modell, ich habe das alte) #h


----------



## Michael_05er (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Spinnrute und Rolle Kaufempfehlung gesucht!*



stip-profi schrieb:


> welche schlägst du den vor ?Kosten bis 50 Euro sind erlaubt:m


Hab mir schon länger keine Rolle mehr gekauft, von daher kann ich wenig aus eigener Erfahrung berichten. Die von mir oben erwähnte Daiwa Legalis wäre eine Empfehlung. Ich selber habe seit Jahren eine Penn Sargus 4000 in Gebrauch, die kann ich auch empfehlen. Die Sargus II gibt es ab etwa 55 Euro, sie hat aber im Gegensatz zur Daiwa keine Ersatzspule. Ich habe bei meiner Sargus mittlerweile drei spulen mit 0,10er (Meerforellen-Spinnen), 0,17er (Gummifischangeln) und 0,20er (Pilken, dicke Hechtköder) Geflecht und fische sie an drei Ruten.

Mit den Rollengrößen glaube ich, dass bei der Daiwa die 3000er und die 4000er mehr Unterschiede als nur die Spule haben. Die Übersetzung ist leicht unterschiedlich und der Gewichtsunterschied mit 75g recht groß. Bei der Sargus sind es nur 15g Gewicht, da kann es eher sein. Für Deinen Zweck taugen beide Größen. Überleg mal, für was Du sie eventuell zweitverwenden würdest: Eher mit 0,20er Mono am Forellenteich? Dann die 3000er Größe. Oder eher mit dickerer Schnur mal zum pilken oder an der (nächstes Jahr zu kaufenden ) dicken Hechtrute? Dann halt die 4000er.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## stip-profi (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Spinnrute und Rolle Kaufempfehlung gesucht!*

danke an alle ihr habt mir sehr weiter geholfen!!!
Ich werde wahrscheinlich die grade 64% reduzierte ecusima 2 kaufen.
Dazu dann die shimano vengeance spin shad .Bei der Schnur weiß ich auch noch nicht weiter aber  damit werde ich mich bald befassen.
 Vielen Dank nochmal und vg aus Oldenburg


PS: eine letzte frage zu diesem Thema (wahrscheinlich xD )
eher die spin shad mit 14-40g oder mit 20-50g Wurfgewicht?


----------



## Bilch (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Spinnrute und Rolle Kaufempfehlung gesucht!*



stip-profi schrieb:


> ... eine letzte frage zu diesem Thema (wahrscheinlich xD )
> eher die spin shad mit 14-40g oder mit 20-50g Wurfgewicht?




Das hängt ganz davon ab, ob Du Dich mehr mit Barsch- oder Hecht/Zanderangeln beschäftigt wirst.

Es wäre toll wenn Du nach ein paar Monaten oder so mal davon hier im Forum berichtest wie Du mit der Combo zufrieden bist.

Schnur… Die besten sind angäblich u.a. Stroft, Sunline, Gigafish… in der zweiten Reihe dann Spiderwire, Daiwa J braid, PowerPro usw.
Ich hatte bis jetzt nur zwei. Zuerst die ganz günstige aber sehr solide P-Line Spectrex, dieses Jahr kaufte ich mir aber (nach dem Rat von #Dem Alten Sack) eine Sunline Super PE 4x. Es ist aber einem sofort klar wofür er 20 Euro ausgegeben hat :m


----------

